# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 9/5/21



## jd56 (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy Labor Day everyone.
It's been a summer to remember, for sure.
Hope all can enjoy this holiday of the unofficial "end of summer".
Be safe.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 5, 2021)

This was _Raleigh Week_ for me. As found photos...

1974 Sports came home with me on Monday,  and a 1969 Superbe on Thursday. 😛


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 5, 2021)

I picked up a '55 Spitfire Klunker, a set of truss rods & tubular 26" fork ... along with a new deck for the pad...




























The previous owner installed a bottle cage on the frame, only bummer, but not that big-a-deal for me as this was cheap & will be a rider..,

Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 5, 2021)

I've been working on this Howard Van Doren all aluminum child's bicycle since picking it up a the spring Memory lane swap, thanks Mark and Shawn.  Still a bit of polishing to do but it's back together.  If anyone can find info on this bike I would love to see it please.  I purchased Van Doren's book of industrial design published in 1940.  In some of his designs he incorporates the basic shape of this frame its called a basic airfoil shape w/ many variations, could be long and thin or blunt and ovoid, it's discussed in the streamlining chapter.  He mentions tots toys a few times in the book, Van Doren and his partner John Rideabout were responsible for the skippy tricycle, scooter and the snow plane sled but no mention of the aluminum bicycle.

-mike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 5, 2021)

97' Cleveland Model 29 with accompanying "Cleveland" stand. 
Photo taken behind Carytown Bicycle Co. in Richmond, VA -


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2021)

I bought these two while deployed but picked them up yesterday at the Commerce Swap meet. '35 Elgin Blackhawk that I used as my swap meet cruiser yesterday. Ray @stoney originally put this bike together and even sent me some tank decals last week so I can finish the resto on it. A huge thanks to Dave @Classic Cool Rides for storing and then delivering this to me yesterday.





This '37 Mercury Monopod came through @badbob who delivered it to Charlotte to Don @DonChristie for me who gave it a light cleaning and a service. Thanks for the delivery Don!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 5, 2021)

New arrivals:


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 5, 2021)

I picked up a few things in the last couple weeks. Thanks to @Hoagie57  I got this incredible Sliver glow  Stingray seat and a couple killer NOS rear tires for my Stingray's. I also picked up a blue seat for my '69 Stingray ( not as nice as hoagie's) and some real nice reflectors.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Sep 5, 2021)

Boy you sure do have a eye for the finer things in life   😎 🐧


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 5, 2021)

bought some spokes for my Schwinn Traveler. hope to get the 3 speed rear wheel back together as soon as I figure out how to lace a wheel 4 cross.





bought some NOS wood pedal blocks for my 1942 ish Lightweight as the originals had shrunk.





bought a beat up Chain guard for my B-6. it was packed by trained monkeys for shipping.




B-6 Tank Horn.. doesn't work but looks like it will.




new cable and hardware for my Schwinn front drum brake


----------



## iceman (Sep 5, 2021)

CHATER-LEA. Old bike I know nothing about. It came to me as a chater-Lea race bike? (Aren’t they all).  The crest has writing on it  reads - THE HUNTER. the crest has a horse and rider chasing a fox on it. This is what I could see with a magnifying glaSS. The internet gives up very little info.


----------



## iceman (Sep 5, 2021)

*No.2 *this week is another oddball. CCM cleveland. Being Canadian I have seen just about every CCM configuration that was made. Then this thing falls in my lap. Here are the things I have never seen on a CCM before. It has a cushion shock on the chain stay PAT. 1896. There is no brake arm on the hub. The chain and sprocketS are skip tooth, I can not find a serial number. the head badge says Toronto not Weston. The pedals look like there off of a kids bike.



























 This older than I normally get involve with, Any CCM bikers that know a little more please Chime in or  pm me Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2021)

iceman said:


> CHATER-LEA. Old bike I know nothing about. It came to me as a chater-Lea race bike? (Aren’t they all).  The crest has writing on it  reads - THE HUNTER. the crest has a horse and rider chasing a fox on it. This is what I could see with a magnifying glaSS. The internet gives up very little info. View attachment 1473055
> View attachment 1473056
> 
> View attachment 1473057
> ...



@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 5, 2021)

Got a fantastic wallet and key fob from my favorite moderator.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 5, 2021)

My first SHELBY , could anyone please help me with what year it may be ? Thanks for your help guys !!!!!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 5, 2021)

Added a seat for a rider!


----------



## higgens (Sep 5, 2021)

A crusty Elgin that came from Elgin cir.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 6, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> My first SHELBY , could anyone please help me with what year it may be ? Thanks for your help guys !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1473339
> 
> ...



You should post in general section it will get more looks. Shelbys are very difficult to date with out serial number. Good luck


----------



## JoNy (Sep 6, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone.
> It's been a summer to remember, for sure.
> Hope all can enjoy this holiday of the unofficial "end of summer".
> Be safe.
> ...






jd56 said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone.
> It's been a summer to remember, for sure.
> Hope all can enjoy this holiday of the unofficial "end of summer".
> Be safe.
> ...



50 years young!   '71 Hurcules (by



 Raleigh) Brooks mattress seat and bag, Miller dynamo and lights, 300 miles on odometer, just dusty little rust will clean up nice, good original tires and cables, 23" frame so it's a rider for me till I pass it on.  Was hung in a garage for years. Barely ridden.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 6, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> My first SHELBY , could anyone please help me with what year it may be ? Thanks for your help guys !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1473339
> 
> ...



Sweet! My first Shelby should be here in a day or so...Nice bike!


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 6, 2021)

I had one real nice find this last Friday.

I have lost 14 pounds in the last 6 weeks after taking a new job that required physical activity. As a result I needed all new clothes. On Friday I went to goodwill and purchased a bunch of pants and shorts. I did not want to spend much because I do not know how much more weight I may loose.

I saw a brand new pair of work boots behind the glass display cabinet and asked to try them on. The brand was Nick's. I never heard of the brand before, but when I saw that they were handmade in the USA I thought they would be worth the $40 price tag and they fit me perfectly.




At the time it was obvious they were brand new. After I got home I researched the brand and was surprised that they cost $470 when new. I decided to keep them, and have been wearing them most of the weekend. They even came with a unused 2nd set of Kevlar laces.

I have a older set of Redwings I was keeping in nice condition, But now the Redwings will become my work boots, and I will keep these Nicks boots in nice condition for casual dress occasions.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 6, 2021)

Goodwill has been kind to me this weekend. My parents wanted to get the family together for lunch today. On my way back home I stopped at another goodwill to take a peak at what might be inside, and I found this Hiawatha bike for a price too low that I'm embarrassed to say.

I just drove it home and pumped up the tires (They seem to be holding air). I plan to take it for a ride in a few minutes.





This is probably the first bike I purchased in about a year or longer. I have moved about 5 or 6 out since spring, so I had room for a new addition.

Edit: I just took it for a short few mile loop through town. I did not take it too far, becuse I did not know if the inner tubes would hold up. It rode nicely, but I will need to track down a longer seatpost to move it up another inch. The low seat position put a burn on my legs.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone know the year on this bike, or where I can locate a serial number? Its front emblem badge says "Hiawatha Gambler", and has a Indian Head above the wording.


----------



## Sven (Sep 7, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> Does anyone know the year on this bike, or where I can locate a serial number? Its front emblem badge says "Hiawatha Gambler", and has a Indian Head above the wording.



Nice score on the bike.
I think it's "Hiawatha Gambles" 




Also ,14 lbs in 6 weeks ...nice


----------



## Jkendrick (Sep 11, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone.
> It's been a summer to remember, for sure.
> Hope all can enjoy this holiday of the unofficial "end of summer".
> Be safe.
> ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jkendrick said:


> View attachment 1476252
> 
> View attachment 1476253
> 
> ...



If it is already Sunday where you are can you tell me if the Giants won?


----------

